

Freemium: Earn More with Free-to-Play - d-lectable
http://blog.betable.com/earn-more-with-free-to-play

======
krapht
A long time ago the industry was all about playable demos. Then publishers
slowly stopped making restricted demo versions. Seems we've now full circle
when it comes to games.

~~~
davidtyleryork
I agree. Also, in the age of the internet, every game with a significant
following will be available for free, whether you like it or not. Therefore,
you might as well apply the same concepts as freemium apps to games and use
the free play as a marketing channel

